# MASON Midget Pint, New Varient ?



## deenodean (Dec 29, 2014)

This jar is RB 11 # 1909, clear color with a hint of very very light lemon. Nice 5 point STAR on the bottom. It appears to be a variant of 1903-2 MASON'S PATENT NOV. 30 th 1858   , but this jar is embossed MASON'S PATENT NOV 30 TH 1858 , the difference being mine has ' no dot ' after NOV and the TH is underlined and capitalized.  If the ' panel ' can find it in RB 11 please let us all know.It also has a very nice lid, it is embossed GENUINE BOYD'S CAP FOR MASON JARS. It seems to be the ' Sun Moon Star' series. The lid was in a corroded condition when I got it but thanks to MNJARS for suggesting soaking it in a half and half mixture of vinegar and water the results are great. The letters UINE in the word GENUINE are unfortunately worn off.  Due to the heavy corrosion I cannot see the Moon and Star inside the Sun. I wonder if this midget lid does have the Moon and Star in the middle? I believe the quart size does. Is this lid mentioned in the RB ? The porcelain liner is not embossed. There is a tiny rip on the bottom of the lid, probably due to over tightening but it is on the back of the jar so it is not visible on the shelf. I am sure this is the original lid for this jar. [attachment=IMG_3302.JPG] [attachment=IMG_3320.JPG] [attachment=IMG_0347.JPG]


----------



## deenodean (Dec 29, 2014)

[attachment=IMG_0340.JPG] [attachment=IMG_0340.JPG] [attachment=IMG_3307 - Copy.JPG]


----------



## botlguy (Dec 29, 2014)

Definitely the Sun, Moon and Stars. That Colorless jar, no matter the RB #, will make a wonderful addition to a lineup of Aqua midgets. Congratulations.         Jim


----------



## MNJars (Dec 29, 2014)

OOOH nice!  That lid sure did clean up well.  I don't have my Redbook with me so I can't help with the number right now.


----------



## jargeezr (Dec 30, 2014)

IMHO the jar is a 1909. The period after Nov is insignificant as it appears both ways on many jars. The TH is always capitalized even though the printing in the Redbooks is done as th. The lid is described under jar #1919 and is very desirable in a midget. But you'll notice the BOYD instead of BOYD'S on the sun, moon, star lid. This is significant because BOYD'S is rare on any lid. Congratulations on a nice midget. I have it in clear and in Ball Blue. I don't know if the lid is correct for the jar. The lid is widely accepted as a lid for early Ball jars.


----------



## deenodean (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.Jargeezr, many thanks for your input and clarification. The lid does say BOYD, not BOYD'S. I do have a porcelain liner that say's BOYD'S on a HG lid,  is that considered rare on the liner too or just on the outer cap?


----------



## jargeezr (Dec 31, 2014)

I think either way is scarce at least.


----------

